# Do guitar shops sell...............



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi, 
I was wondering if guitar shops sell "Learn to Shred" books. Because this is the next thing I am ready to learn.


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Every intrument place around here does. Also try the library .


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

All right. Im going to head down to my LMS and ask for books on shredding  on monday. 
It would be awesome if i could find a book that covers
-legato shred
-sweep picking
-alternate picking
-sweep tapping
-double hand tapping

and other types of general shred.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

you don't really need books just countless hours of boring practice and sore hands


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

SCREEM said:


> you don't really need books just countless hours of boring practice and sore hands


yeah you can't really learn how ot shred from a book, it's just a lot of practise on fundamentals.


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

I disagree, one minute doing something new is like an hour doing what you already know......

and the best thing one can do to improve is act on the advice one gives others....so....I got some practicing to do.

Actually started yesterday programming melodic minor fingerings into muscle memory......

"sheets of sound" is a great book of rut buster licks......it seems all jazz (which is cool by me) until you listen to how a few guys adapted the lines for metal
http://www.sheetsofsound.net/audio.htm

now, no more posts, I gotta practice:rockon2: 

Andy


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Shred seems to consist of blistering fast arpeggios up and down the neck, tapping has some nice tonal qualities but don't forget about the melody....
Constant shredding makes most people lose interest real fast. Find some nice melody hooks and people will be humming them on the way home. Just my opinion. But to those who will... shred on. :rockon2:


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Download the Speed Kills instructional vid. You'll find it fun to watch, listen to and try.


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

where can i get this video?


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Search the net for it. I can send you two vids of it. Provided you have MSN or yahoo.


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

Everything I learned about shedding I got from Mr. Fastfinger.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

gimme a break,,geeze


----------

